# Benq GW2765HT - No power



## Vo0zie (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Guys :wavey:,

I have a problem with my monitor Benq GW2765HT. It worked fine but when I tried to turn it on couple hours ago nothing happened. There is no green/amber led light near power button, it's completely dead now.

I need monitor to do my everyday job so I started to disassembly it. At the beginning I thought that it will be a damaged capacitor(s), but they are in a "perfect" shape(I still need to borrow capacitor gauge and check them properly).

I was looking for a service manual or power board diagram but I found nothing on the web. Board number - 715G5665-P02-000-003M

What I checked to this moment:
Diodes - ok, no shortage here.
Input - 240V so it's ok.
Filter capacitor - shows 335V.
Then I located VCC IC pin and checked it with filter capacitor negative pin - only 2,5V I read that it should be 16-20V.
Bridge rectifier - shows 243V - inner pins and 739V - outer pins.
The only color code resistor on board - I believe that it should be 470 Ohm but it shows 423. (Yellow Violet Black Black Brown).
Then I checked output voltages - ground is ok, every +5V output have 4,8V. Dim output 0,8V. On/Off output 0.00V I checked it with cold ground and still nothing when I click power button sometimes there is 0,02V

I also checked main board, everything is on pictures(I measure all voltages with cold ground). Main board number - 715G6811-M01-000-005N.

Now I'm not sure what to do, I spent whole night with multimeter, trying not to fry myself with AC :grin: It was a very long time ago when I last time repair monitor power board. So I really hope that someone will be able to help me and push me on the right track.

BTW. Really sorry for any grammar mistakes, English isn't my native language.


----------



## Vo0zie (Mar 9, 2017)

All capacitors are good, resistor also is good. Now I'm not sure what to check next, and why there is no voltage at on/off pin.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Vo0zie

You don't have the 5v standby. From what I see in the component picture there are 2 IC's on heat sinks. Take down numbers and find out what those are. One of them should be a voltage regulator and the other should be either a diode coupler, or a switching transistor. Look at the trace from those 2 IC's and see if any correspond to the main board.

post back your findings.


----------

